# Ruwatch... Any Experience?



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I have that site bookmarked a long time ago but I never actually used it. I can't find much information but what worries me more is the old layout of the thing and the error message I get when trying to open an acc. I used the contact form to try to communicate with the guy but no answer so far.

Not feeling very confident and beguing to think this webshop is some kind of internet derelict, something that once was and is no more. They do accept paypal, so I could always open a case if nothing happens/ no watch is sent.

But anyway, anybody has bought from them/know how reliable the site is?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

The facebook page seems to be reasonably active: https://www.facebook.com/pages/RuWatch/58214018715


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

See? That's another problem... That RuWatch is not the same... it's for ruswatchbg, a Russian webstore. The one I'm talking about can be reached by poljot dot de...


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

ahhh... in that case no idea!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry, can't help. But if they were dishing out awards for Ugliest Website in the World, there'd be no contest.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Sorry, can't help. But if they were dishing out awards for Ugliest Website in the World, there'd be no contest.


 :lol: Yeah, feels like something I've accessed by dialling up my 56k modem... maybe it's a retro thing, high design "The beginning of the net". People at CERN are setting up something like the first internet at the moment, so these guys are way ahead!

Anyway, no reply so far, so until they show signs of life, I'm considering them a dead site.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Not a derelict after all! :sweatdrop:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Yay! But what year is it with them? 1996?!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Yay! But what year is it with them? 1996?!


I reckon so... so they better step up my order because its 17 years late already


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > Yay! But what year is it with them? 1996?!
> ...


Now, if their prices were '96 prices...


----------

